# Canadian Vintage Bicycle Show



## bicycle larry (Jun 19, 2017)

Canadian Vintage Bicycle Show and Swap meet in Brantford Ontario Canada  june 25  I will be takeing some pictures a gain this year to put on the cabe   from bicycle larry


----------



## Paulclarke (Jun 23, 2017)

Its cancelled isint it? Im in vancouver but i noticed on vintageccm that its been cancelled. Hopefully nobody shows up.


----------



## bicycle larry (Jun 24, 2017)

yes paul its bin cancelled due to rain its on the 9th of july now 2017


----------

